# BMW motorcycles are not that pretty.



## Flash Master (Dec 28, 2015)

I have to say that I hesitated on getting a BMW motorcycle, because I really didn't like the looks of them. I have since seen a few that actually do look pretty decent, but I think they could use a litte revamp in the looks department. I do love their performance, though! After riding one, I was convinced!


----------



## flexstar (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes they're a well engineered machine.


----------



## Flash Master (Dec 28, 2015)

flexstar said:


> Yes they're a well engineered machine.


No doubt about that! I guess what I prefer is a little more chrome. However, I can see where BMW wants to keep a more classic look.


----------



## ThrillNYC (Jan 21, 2016)

In general I have to agree with you. But they do have some really nice ones, like the R nineT, R 1200 RS, BMW R 1200 R, and BMW G 310 R. I think they're heading in the right direction.


----------



## PublicStellar (Jul 2, 2012)

Flash - take a look at the BMW R1200C, especially in black since you say you want chrome. A good website is www.chromeheads.org.


----------



## Americantowman (Feb 10, 2015)

Chrome is heavy and doesn't contribute to performance. BMW is building fully optioned touring bikes that weigh under 600 LBS. (R1200RT) Compared to some of the chrome touring bikes that weigh in excess of 900 pounds. I think my RT 90 jahre is beautiful. I've had chrome motorcycles. I'm over it.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Oct 19, 2015)

I disagree with this as a blanket statement. Firstly because it is completely subjective, and secondly because my red 1994 R1100RS still turns heads 22 years later. Just last week someone pulled up next to me on another bike and asked if mine was a new model? That's design staying power.


----------



## derSpeed (Feb 17, 2012)

PublicStellar said:


> Flash - take a look at the BMW R1200C, especially in black since you say you want chrome. A good website is www.chromeheads.org.


+1. I had a Phoenix and a Montana. Both were awesome, but that Phoenix is one of the most beautiful bikes I have ever seen. I regret selling it. I really wish BMW would bring back the R1200C.


----------

